# Best Late Season Parka



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm in the market for the best late season waterfowl parka I can find under $300. I know there are good ones out there for that money, I just don't know which one??? Plan to hunt on islands which means lots of boat travel in ugly weather. Boat spray, very cold, rain, uke: the usual great outdoors waterfowl weather.

Any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A stearns float coat. I've hunted some nasty late season wet weather and It's never let me down. Plus it's a life preserver. 1 less thing to worry about.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

That is a great idea and a friend of mine used to have a really old one of those that he loved, but i want more of a 4-in-1 style parka. I went shopping and found Drake's 4-in-1 LST parka in duckblind camo that looked really nice. The DU Whitewater brand parka looks cool too. Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

I"ve got one of those old Herter's Fowl Tech Plus parkas. I've been using for for about 12 years and it is still amazing. Absolutely 100 % waterproof, windproof, and very warm. Cabelas bought Herter's out, so you have to go through cabelas to get one. fantastic quality for the price. I will definitely buy another (if i ever need to!).

you can get it in a jacket as well, but be careful that it the fowl tech plus, they also sell bomber jackets that aren't waterproof.

here's a link to it:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Anything Drake


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'll second the Drake parka. I love mine.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Cabela's Brush Buster Gortex Jacket or Parka


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Anything made from burlap and goose down. Good stuff!


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Rivers West Eider is a REALLY tough and warm late season parka.

Good luck


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I got the Drake LST 4-in-1 Parka in the Duck Blind camo. SWEET parka! Thanks for the info all. :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like drake and cabelas products.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I've always had Cabela's 4 in 1 goretex coats and really like them. They keep me dry and warm during the whole season!


----------

